# Look KG 481 SL vs KG 281



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a LOOK KG 281 that I absolutely love - I bought it new in 2001.

I have a chance to buy a 481 SL and although it is a similar frame, I wonder if anyone knows if there are differences n the ride feel etc. and if so, in what way?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

The 481 SL should be around 200 grams lighter. And the last year or so of the 481 they put the lighter (and very nice) HSC 5 forks on them, too, with the integrated crown race. That fork should be under 300 grams, probably shaves about 50 grams off the weight of the HSC 4 SL that was used on the earlier 481s. 

Sorry, I haven't ridden the 281, so can't really compare. I was surprised how tight the 481 felt, considering the size of the tubing after getting used to the fat tube bikes every one is selling these days. (You could probably hide a couple 481s behind the downtube on a 566!)

Getting a good deal? Is it a Jalabert?


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 481 SL Jalabert with the HSC4 fork. I think the only difference between the 4 & 5 forks are carbon drop outs on the 5 (anyone, correct me if I'm wrong). If you look closely at the 481, you'll notice there's not a round tube in the frame other than the head tube. Given how light the frame is makes me think the fat tube thing is mostly sales fluff.

I built mine with a Campy Chorus/Centaur mix. I did't go for the ultimate in light weight stuff but it's still not all that heavy. It's my second LOOK and nothing short of blissful to ride. I had a 361 with an HSC3 fork up grade. It was nice, but nothing like the 481 and I've used for 12 hour ultra-marathon events. For a bike that rides so smooth, climbing on the 481 is very efficient and descending is rock steady.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

If the 481 is the same size, get it. You will not regret it. The front end will be stiffer with the 1.125 steerer tube. 

I have a 381 and enjoy the ride. I just wish it were the 57 instead of the 56..... Otherwise these are terrific bicycles.


----------

